# The Velma Diaries



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

After what seems to be the longest wait of my life SKWR Velma will be coming home 12/3/14 (Born 10/5/14) ...most definitely my longest wait for a ratty, my breeder told me of this pairing months in advance. She will almost be 8 weeks old. She is my girl Pinwheel's neice (Aunty Pinny, Haha) Mum Merida is her half sister. Merida has the sweetest disposition and Dad (Rowan) is a big lazy boy. Merida is a fawn rex and Rowan is a fawn standard. Velma comes from a litter of 4 rex fawn boys, 1 standard fawn boy, 2 rex fawn girls, 2 hairless boys, and 2 hairless girls. 

I have decided to start a little journal/diary for her to show her progress. I figured I might as well because I will be taking lots of pictures and doing updates for my breeder. She is keeping close tabs on everyone with rats from this litter. 

This will be my last baby for a while, my older girls are getting more grumpy with every new intro and everyone knows how new rats send mischiefs in a tizzy. For those who don't know me I have eight girls currently.

Thanks for reading through my ramblings & enjoy some adorable pictures >^-^<

http://imgur.com/a/vZnbv

Pictures of all the fawn jelly beans, some of Velma and her rex sister, one of Mum Merida.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh goodness look at those babies! Their color is just gorgeous! Love the little wavy coats! So cute!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my word, how cute are those babies!!! And mommy is absolutely so gorgeous. Even a little pose for the camera. 😊😊


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Lita said:


> Oh goodness look at those babies! Their color is just gorgeous! Love the little wavy coats! So cute!


We call them little lambs, haha. I love how warm and rich the color is ♥ Your new babies are adorable by the way, I wanted to say they definitely look about 3 weeks, tiny little things ^^


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Akarah  Merida is such a doll! For anyone interested here is my girl Pinwheel, Merida's sister and Velma's aunt. 
http://i.imgur.com/T96OhDv.jpg


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/jH2ZKNW.png
This was taken yesterday, the lovely Velma. 
Offical date, 12/2, Tuesday is the day we pick her up! Our breeder has decided to name her only rex sister Daphne, isn't that adorable? That's all for now guys, I'm counting down the days ♥


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

looking forward to more entries in the Velma Diaries!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

bloomington bob said:


> looking forward to more entries in the Velma Diaries!


Glad to know someone is reading, haha. Though I don't mind talking to myself.  I think it will be fun to look back on when she's older and I am feeling nostalgic.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Velma is home! Since we have middle names for every girl (I'll save you the time and not list everyone, unless you'd like, haha) we have decided on Velma Nightingale. She has new home jitters, but is such a sweetheart! She has already given kisses and bruxed (hopefully the good kind) pictures to come once she is all settled in. Welcome home Velma!


----------

